# CANCELLED. 16th May "Kneesworth" meet (Royston/Cam



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

*CANCELLED*

Everyone welcome

Where has the time gone, oh yes I was on holiday 8) sorry for late posting.

So who can we tempt out for the May meet ?

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge.

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm
Mr & Mrs phodge


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh well, go on then....as you asked so nicely!!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Put me down as well Norman.

Hope you had a good holiday.

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry Norman, just got back from hols myself and loads to catch up on so going to have to miss on this one I'm afraid 

See you all soon


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

sorry Norman :?

I am away with work again, have fun & hopefully see you at Kneewsorth soon


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just the four of us again then - another cosy meet....


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

phodge said:


> Just the four of us again then - another cosy meet....


Looks to be that way unless we get a sudden suge of interest :wink:

Still I'm sure we will enjoy ourselves like we always do 8)

See you tomorrow.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul / Was

Understood, always hard to fit everything in.

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry Norm, but I'm going to have to cry off - work is a bit of a nightmare this week. I'm afraid that's a third of the turnout gone 

Hope to make it next month.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> Sorry Norm, but I'm going to have to cry off - work is a bit of a nightmare this week. I'm afraid that's a third of the turnout gone
> 
> Hope to make it next month.
> 
> Moley


Understood.

Penny are you still driving over ?

I am on the verge of cancelling.

I'll IM you my mobile number if you are not. I don't fancy driving for 2 hours only to find I am NormStrm no mates :wink:

If anyone else is thinking of attending please post.

WATCH THIS SPACE.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Meet Cancelled


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Meet Cancelled


Sorry to hear that Norman 

After last months great turn out I thought this would be another good one :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I think I scared all the regulars off...... :wink:


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi norman sorry ive not replied sooner been v busy, sorry you had to cancel the meet, got more decorating to do  will be a defo for next month hopefully have car seat sorted as well


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Note to self ...

Next time, check forum *before *setting off.

It's not the most scenic of car parks. I did give up at 8.30pm.

Not really :wink:

It was more like 8.45pm.


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi - Any plans to re-schedule ? Trying to make it to my first meet & this one sounds cool. Getting to grips with using the Forum so have also sent some questions on email (sorry for any duplication)

Cheers

David


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> Note to self ...
> 
> Next time, check forum *before *setting off.
> 
> ...


Or maybe let someone know that you might be coming...??

:wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

phodge said:


> Or maybe let someone know that you might be coming...??
> :wink:


But then everyone else would hide ... or arrange to meet up somewhere else ... or be ready with the eggs and flour when I get there ...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ridley TT said:


> Hi - Any plans to re-schedule ? Trying to make it to my first meet & this one sounds cool. Getting to grips with using the Forum so have also sent some questions on email (sorry for any duplication)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> David


Hi David,

Hopefully you've seen Norman's response to your e-mail - keep an eye out here for local events and get yourself signed up for the National EvenTT07 - see the top of this forum for details 

Welcome to the Forum and the TTOC - hope you have a good stay


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi norman sorry ive not replied sooner been v busy, sorry you had to cancel the meet, got more decorating to do  will be a defo for next month hopefully have car seat sorted as well


Not a problem we all have busy lives.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

ridley TT said:


> Hi - Any plans to re-schedule ? Trying to make it to my first meet & this one sounds cool. Getting to grips with using the Forum so have also sent some questions on email (sorry for any duplication)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> David


Hi David and welcome

Was thinking of having the June meet earlier as I am away the middle week, but found out this morning that I will be up in Edinburgh for meeetings the week before so 6th and 13th are out for me so potentially only the 20th is an option for me as 27th will be too close to The EvenTT07 and peeps will be preping there cars ready for the weekend.

So can people give me an indication if the 20th is a possibility or anyone else is welcome to sort out a meeting for 13th.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe let someone know that you might be coming...??
> ...


Tony

You don't think we would waste good flour and eggs on you - :lol:

Really sorry if you did turn up Tony, I tried to post the cancellation at a time when I hoped people would see it before travelling.

Norman


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Norman any time in june would be good for me, i would like to talk about the national meet, so i dont go up on my own like last year. How early do you have to book tickets and do you have to be a member :?: This ones for Paul, do you know a garage in alesbury called G-Force, they are called something else now but still use that name, what are they like :?: thanks Peter


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Yep I know G-force - used to be owned by my old boss...when it was mainly Porsche.

More recently, they have been a Jap car specialist but I know they were sold last year sometime. No idea what they're doing now. I think it may still be Japs. Could find out for you if you like - they're only round the corner from work.


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

I know what the other name is but my brain has decided to pack up [smiley=dizzy2.gif] Just wondered if they were any good They do porsche and jap cars, but the red viper needs a diagnostic check and they said they could do it, worth a try :?:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> I know what the other name is but my brain has decided to pack up [smiley=dizzy2.gif] Just wondered if they were any good They do porsche and jap cars, but the red viper needs a diagnostic check and they said they could do it, worth a try :?:


I'll ask around - I know someone who knows the new owner. Isn't there anywhere closer to home - that'll cost you a fortune in gas :roll:


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry a bit late replying,father in law has already booked it in. It was recomended to him suposed to be good, just wondered if you knew them thanks Paul anyway. Would come round with it but hes gonna take it in.


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you for the welcomes.
In Florida 28th May â€" 11th June so can make 20th June. Not sure I can make The EvenTT07, but would like to talk to some folks who have attended, to help make my decision.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Right I have posted a new thread for a 20th June meet to see if there is interest. http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 655#958655

I am happy to talk about The EvenTT07, bottom line it is THE TTOC meeting of the year and not one to be missed. Have you seen the main page http://www.ttoc.co.uk/theeventt07.php.

If you have any specific questions ask away on here or IM me.

Norman


----------

